# RIP India cat



## Goldenstar (12 February 2015)

This evening my best friend ( a vet obviously ) PTS my lovely old cat she was lying in my arms , I was warned she would pee however wearing padded trousers was not the best choice .
It was peaceful for her but after just short of seventeen years very sad.
So RIP curly tailed cat who trained many puppies to be cat friends the scourge of many mice, terroriser of the rats .
Sleeper on ironing and thief of butter and the best little cat friend anyone ever had, good luck on the other side, see you later .


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 February 2015)

I'm sorry to read this. RIP India


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 February 2015)

Very sorry, sounds like she had a great life.  RIP


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (12 February 2015)

Sounds like a lovely cat, it hurts so much when they go, but a great and long life x


----------



## Mrs B (12 February 2015)

So very sorry, GS - she sounds such a character. Just been through this too and know how heartbreaking it is. Sweet dreams, India.

Would love to see some pictures of her when you feel able to, GS x


----------



## JulesRules (13 February 2015)

So very sorry. We recently lost my boy of 18. I do think its easier when you know they have lived a long and happy life.

Sleep well little India Cat xx


----------



## Tiddlypom (13 February 2015)

So sorry to hear this, they leave such a gap in our lives, don't they. 

RIP little India cat


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 February 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			This evening my best friend ( a vet obviously ) PTS my lovely old cat she was lying in my arms , I was warned she would pee however wearing padded trousers was not the best choice .
It was peaceful for her but after just short of seventeen years very sad.
So RIP curly tailed cat who trained many puppies to be cat friends the scourge of many mice, terroriser of the rats .
Sleeper on ironing and thief of butter and the best little cat friend anyone ever had, good luck on the other side, see you later .
		
Click to expand...

So sorry    RIP India run free pain free over the rainbow.


----------

